# Push/Pull/Legs?



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi all, im 20 years old and have been going gym for 5 months now. I recently bought my own bench and have started doing weights at home. Ive noticed some good gains lately but now fancy a chance in workout, ive been advised to try the push/pull/ legs routine.

Tonight im going to start off with 'push' and i have come up with this workout:

3x6 bench press

3x6 incline press

3x6 shoulder press

3x6 dips

3x6 skull crushers

Hows does this look? Too much, too little? I was going to only do one chest exercise but have been told doing 2 will benefit me more, is this ok?

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

3x6? Can i ask why?

will be V hard on your tris IMO

Bench

OHP

Flys/pecdec

triceps isolation

lat raise

all 3x8-10


----------



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

Im fairly new so just went with what i thought was ok. How does doing 3x8 make a difference?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

8-12 reps is generally considered the 'growth zone'

sub 6 is more strength with less size.

But this all depends on how your body reacts to reps and weight and what your eating, or not.

Personally, assuming your looking for size, id be aiming for 3x10. once you hit 3x10 id be upping the weight and working towards 3x10 again.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

I normally do 3 sets of every exercise in my work out x10 and on last set do as many as i can. Make sure you rest though... or at least eat properly if you dont want to rest, so you grow. My problem is working shifts, sometimes i dont get a chance to stick to routine... so end up working out and rest days because i know i wont have the time next day. But plenty protein and sleep should do it.

If you doing 3x6... i dont really know why its specifically 6 your after. Normal combis are 3x10 or 5x5. Depending how heavy you go, plus then you got super sets... those are brilliant for a surprise work out.


----------



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

Yes am looking for size, 66kg now and my goal is to hit 72kg by summer. I will try 3x8 and see how that goes for the next 4 weeks till christmas, thanks for the input.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> 8-12 reps is generally considered the 'growth zone'
> 
> sub 6 is more strength with less size.
> 
> ...


Listen to the big lad, he must be doing the right thing.


----------



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

Im a student at the moment so have no problem working out 3 times a week, ive started eating a lot more and have purchased some whey and casein. Hopefully this workout along with my new diet will give me some good gains in the coming weeks/months.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

james90 said:


> Yes am looking for size, 66kg now and my goal is to hit 72kg by summer. I will try 3x8 and see how that goes for the next 4 weeks till christmas, thanks for the input.


aim for 3x10, you might only get 9/7/6 on your first workout. But thats fine.

Next week your aim is to beet that ^ When you get 10/10/10 up the weight.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I tend to do 6 reps and when 6 reps get's comfortable i put more weight on the bar.


----------



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

Smitch said:


> I tend to do 6 reps and when 6 reps get's comfortable i put more weight on the bar.


Do you advise this for someone like me though? Only been training properly for 3 months now, looking to gain size.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

While you starting, don't think to much in details about stuff. All you have to do is when you work out... say you doing you chest with biceps or shoulders and triceps and legs with abs, and put a couple of good compound exercise for each muscle group. Then just stick to eating loads of protein and casing before bed. Don't waist time on many isolation exercises, just bang up as much weight as you can on big command movements and sleep... Sleep for me is always hardest thing.


----------



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

NikstaC said:


> While you starting, don't think to much in details about stuff. All you have to do is when you work out... say you doing you chest with biceps or shoulders and triceps and legs with abs, and put a couple of good compound exercise for each muscle group. Then just stick to eating loads of protein and casing before bed. Don't waist time on many isolation exercises, just bang up as much weight as you can on big command movements and sleep... Sleep for me is always hardest thing.


Before training i had always been the skinny type, could eat all the s*** i wanted and not gain any fat, it runs in my family. I thought it was a good thing until i started training to gain muscle, i found it hard with a fast metabolism. In recent weeks ive started taking it a lot more seriously, eating 3x more and getting plenty of rest during my workouts and its showing. I used to eat nothing before bed and woke up hungry, now i have a casein shake with 2 slices of peanut butter everynight and feel this is making a big difference. Just need to sort the workout out now and get an understanding of whats best for me in these early stages.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

james90 said:


> Before training i had always been the skinny type, could eat all the s*** i wanted and not gain any fat, it runs in my family. I thought it was a good thing until i started training to gain muscle, i found it hard with a fast metabolism. In recent weeks ive started taking it a lot more seriously, eating 3x more and getting plenty of rest during my workouts and its showing. I used to eat nothing before bed and woke up hungry, now i have a casein shake with 2 slices of peanut butter everynight and feel this is making a big difference. Just need to sort the workout out now and get an understanding of whats best for me in these early stages.


Genetics do play role for a lot of people, but a lot of people use it as an excuse. Just eat more protein... lift heavy and give days off to grow. You never gonna develop like other person next to you, everyone else is different. So never compare, ruins motivation. Im like you, if i dont eat and lift i shrink fast... but, thats better than putting on fat from eating just a bar of chocolate, its a lot harder to get rid of fat.

I only started seeing results after sticking to basics like my old mate told me... eat, lift good in good form and rest. Saw difference after... and dont let mind drift into doing all sorts of waist of time exercise, just stick to compounds and you will see difference.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

3x10.

Less weight = Less things to go wrong and more chance of getting form right before upping weight and dropping reps.

To get the most out of sub 8 reps you need big weights IMO.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> 3x10.
> 
> Less weight = Less things to go wrong and more chance of getting form right before upping weight and dropping reps.
> 
> To get the most out of sub 8 reps you need big weights IMO.


Too right... the form is defo 70% of the exercise.


----------



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

Ok have took this all in and will give 3x10 a go, eat plenty, rest and hopefully get some good results in the next month. Thanks all.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I think 3x8 or 3x10 is a good rep scheme to aim at at your stage of training. Keeping it light enough to feel the muscle via a slight pump is a good thing at your stage to help you really build a mind muscle connection and develop good form.

In respect of the routine, good exercises but as said by someone already a total triceps killer and possible overtrainer. No need for more than two or three 'pressing' exercises in the whole session IMO... any other non triceps exercises should come from 'non pressing' pressing exercises like lateral raises, flyes, pec deck, upright rows etc


----------



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

How about if i take out the incline press, which i was never going to do but only added because someone advised me to.

3x10 bench

3x10 shoulder press

3x8 dips

3x10 skull crushers

??


----------



## Murray (Jul 2, 2010)

A lot of people love the push/pull/legs split and benefit hugely from it. The problem that I had with it was after about four weeks my shoulder workouts suffered massively. Although part of that may have been because I was on less than 50g of carbs a day and only about 2200kcals too, which I doubt helped!


----------



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

Thats another thing i thought of recently, i used to train muscles on there own day.. so a shoulder workout for me used to be the following:

3x8 shoulder press

3x8 front raise

3x8 lat raise

3x8 bent over lat raise

How does just doing 3x8 shoulder press in this workout im about to begin have the same effects on the shoulders as i used to do above?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

james90 said:


> Thats another thing i thought of recently, i used to train muscles on there own day.. so a shoulder workout for me used to be the following:
> 
> 3x8 shoulder press
> 
> ...


Well personally i don't like PPLs for exactly that reason... to me they have two inherent problems for a bodybuilder;

1) less work per muscle

2) bodyparts worked later in the session are always pre fatigued, bodyparts worked early in the session are always hit fresh. Can lead to imbalance in development over time.

There are things you can do to avoid the second problem like rotating exercise order, but this I find has a problem of its own in that it slows progression on everything.

IMO PPL routines are great for bulking and building the bigger muscles (chest, back, legs) but not so good for the smaller ones like delts and arms.


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

Maybe pm hilly or psarb they currently use push pull legs.if u eat enough at this stage in training u will grow just keep at it and eat


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> 3
> 
> Bench
> 
> ...


 :whistling: :whistling:

Pull day

Deadlifts (id always do these on pull day)

Chins/pullups (****ing loads of them!)

Bent over row/low row

Go home's

Legs

Squat.

Stiff leg deadlift

walking DB lunges (do them on tip toes if your pushed for time, it ruins your calves) or leg extensions.

calve raises. Sets of 20

Youll grow with that mate. You could change a lift here or there, but that covers all the bases. And if you do, make sure you change ot for a lift in the same plane

ie, dont swap a low row or bent over row for a lat pull down. Know what i mean?

Do it for 3 months. 4 weeks you wont see anything, with ANY program.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> IMO PPL routines are great for bulking and building the bigger muscles (chest, back, legs) but not so good for the smaller ones like delts and arms.


Totally agree with that. But lets face it,. At 66kg he can afford to spend time getting some more size on before worrying about his medial delts lagging behind.

Plus, theres nothing to stop you adding in additional accessory lifts for smaller groups you want to work.

Bis will probably get smashed on pull days, but a couple of sets of cursl wont hurt, either at the end of pull day or on legs day.

Tris will be fine, Re delts, plenty of stimulus in push day IMO.

Pish, Should have included some ab work in legs day. Heavy ab work. Not millions of reps.


----------



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

Will give it a go mike thanks for the advice and yes i know what you mean.


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

Im doing full body three times a week mate.. and really like it put on 10kg since april


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> Totally agree with that. But lets face it,. At 66kg he can afford to spend time getting some more size on before worrying about his medial delts lagging behind.
> 
> Plus, theres nothing to stop you adding in additional accessory lifts for smaller groups you want to work.


Yes absolutely, early on in a training career he should grow plenty. Is just long term if bodybuilding is the prime goal, as opposed to training for strength or fitness, I'd switch to a different split.


----------

